# Whittle Fish Decoys



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

I have posted an in-depth tutorial on the WCI Message Board for Ice Fish Decoy carving titled: Whittle Fish. Hope you will stop by to read the thread. Thanks! Susan


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow!

Very nicely appointed.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Those look really sharp, Susan.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## ironman246 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hmm, those look fishy. Oh yes, they are supposed to. Kidding aside, those really look nice.

Ray


----------



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

OH, FOTF Ray! Thanks everyone.


----------

